# Help!! New Husband has "fascination" with his EX. It's ruining our marriage.



## whathaveidone (Jan 10, 2011)

*Help!! New Husband has "fascination" with his EX. It's ruining our marriage.*

My first wedding anniversary arrives in 10 days. I knew my new husband 15 years ago and we were engaged for 2 years. Marriage wasn't right for me at that time so we went our seperate ways. Neither of us married but were in very long-term relationships. We met randomly 16 months ago and decided to get married. We both left our relationships for each other. "Jim" has a drinking problem. He is now working on it after I issued an ultimatum on New Years. The problem is this...He has texted my son (by Accident) to ask "Ellen" if she would like to go for a couple of drinks. Jim went hunting one weekend this past summer and got so drunk he couldn't drive home. Ellen happened to be with the hunting party. She was drunk as well. The two of them spent the night at a mutual friend's house. Jim claims they slept in seperate rooms. Last weekend he sent me a text by mistake that read" Where have you been for the past year and a half? I miss you Ellen and the good times we had. My life sucks I feel like I'm in Jail. He was drunk again while texting. The only time he hasn't been drunk while doing this was Just last night Jim said to me in bed....Can I cuddle with you Ellen...I mean...Linda. I'm really cold. I can't stand the references to his past life. I should mention that we are all in our mid 40's to mid 50's. Am I right to suspect something? He acts like it's no big deal. I am absolutely sick about this. I am hurt and have absolutely no trust. Any advice would help me. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Help!! New Husband has "fascination" with his EX. It's ruining our marriage.*

I would be bothered by it, definitely. At the same time, you did both leave relationships for each other, so you have to expect there's going to be residual stuff from that. 

Have you tried to talk to him about all this? I would start there.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Help!! New Husband has "fascination" with his EX. It's ruining our marriage.*

Talking!!!

The path you guys have taken is a unconventional one. I also wonder if he isn't a cake and eat too guy.

Confront him and talk to him about it best of luck keep us posted.


----------



## Candystripes (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Help!! New Husband has "fascination" with his EX. It's ruining our marriage.*

ewww, i would hate to be in this situation. you can be strong and get your woman power and take back your rights. 

my husband doesn't understand what to do for me for v-day and that pisses me off enough! You should be pissed! Like so pissed! I would look him square in the face and tell him what you want to say. I feel bad for a good reason and because of that i am going to take this action.


----------

